# Bloomington, IN - WANTED: Western Unimount Truckside kit 1345 for 80'-91' F-150, 250, 350



## BIGPLOW Small Truck (Aug 4, 2019)

We have a Western Unimount Plow with the 1990 Chevrolet 1500 truckside mounting kit. 

We are wanting to find a used kit to fit the 80'-91' f150 thru f350 trucks which is unimount kit number 1345. We have in particular a 1985 Ford F-250 with front leafs and the 4 speed T18 transmission. 

We would be willing to sell/trade the unimount kit for a 90's 1500 Chevrolet. 
(I don't know its proper fitment span)


----------

